# The Loser Cinema



## majorloser (May 25, 2006)

*The Loser Cinema NEW PICS!!!*

cleaning up


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Nice setup... :T


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Hey Loser,

Very nice system, and lots of cool toys.

Good job! :T


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2006)

Great setup and losts of cool items!


----------



## majorloser (May 25, 2006)

cleaning up


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2006)

awesome


----------



## majorloser (May 25, 2006)

cleaning up


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Man...that is a powerful looking setup..
I could imagine that you would have a few things rattling in there!!..Blue-tack works wonders...


----------



## mikeb (Oct 22, 2006)

majorloser said:


> Updated the Photobucket account with new pics.
> 
> Been buying some of the McFarlane, Sideshow and Master Replica props to add to the decor.
> 
> Should be getting my Yoda Lightsaber on Monday to add to the collection. It's about 10 inches shorter than the rest :bigsmile:


A Yoda Lightsaber; a nice addition would be:bigsmile: Great setup, I really enjoyed the tour.:T


----------



## majorloser (May 25, 2006)

*Hmmmmm......Received New Lightsaber I have*

cleaning up


----------



## eddthompson (Aug 19, 2006)

I realy like all your props etc.

edd


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Cool!!!


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> Cool!!!


Hey...I was gonna say that!!...Cool !!!! ( with the inflection of the way "Crash and Eddie" from Ice Age 2 say it!! )


----------



## ACGREEN (Feb 23, 2007)

I don't think you can name it "loser cinema" anymore. NICE.


----------



## mazersteven (Apr 5, 2007)

I can't believe your such a movie props fan. And no "Fast Times at Ridgemont High" Phoebe Cates climbing out of the pool, life size movie prop. :dontknow:


----------

